# TiVo stream



## Brandon1 (Jan 1, 2020)

I bought a Amazon Fire Stick thinking I could download a TiVo app on the fire stick but I’m unable to find any TiVo apps on the fire stick. Is this not possible? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tivo has discontinued use of Tivo App for Fire TV

See post 4.


----------



## Brandon1 (Jan 1, 2020)

How about Roku


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I have an Ultra. Works great. If there was a TiVo app for anything I would get it. I also have a Stream.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Brandon1 said:


> How about Roku


Not yet (if ever). Apps were announced a year ago, but there's been silence from TiVo on them since.

Finally some TiVo Apps for Roku, Apple TV and FireTV


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Vapor ware.


----------



## Brandon1 (Jan 1, 2020)

JoeKustra said:


> I have an Ultra. Works great. If there was a TiVo app for anything I would get it. I also have a Stream.


If there isn't a TiVo app for Roku how do you have the TiVo app on your Roku device


----------



## Brandon1 (Jan 1, 2020)

EWiser said:


> Vapor ware.


What is vapor ware?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

The TiVo Stream is for streaming to mobile devices. There was supposed to be apps for Roku etc, but there isn’t any app currently, and there has been no discussion about it recently.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Brandon1 said:


> If there isn't a TiVo app for Roku how do you have the TiVo app on your Roku device


I don't. Sorry I wasn't clear. I can watch content in-house on my Samsung tablet last time I checked.


----------



## Brandon1 (Jan 1, 2020)

SullyND said:


> The TiVo Stream is for streaming to mobile devices. There was supposed to be apps for Roku etc, but there isn't any app currently, and there has been no discussion about it recently.


So it looks like I'm connect my phone or computer to my tv and streaming TiVo that way


----------



## Kevin Morris (Jan 1, 2020)

Replied to this on another thread. Use Internet on the Firestick, and log onto Tivo from there. Bookmark it, and tell it to remember your password. Works fine.
Kevin


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Brandon1 said:


> What is vapor ware?


It is when software is announced and is never released.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Although that with TiVo at times, it can be hard to tell--TiVo has had a tendency to release later than was expected . . . .


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Remember, the other feature that provides value to the TiVo Stream is its ability to *transfer* recordings to mobile devices for playback directly from those mobile devices such as a phone or tablet, etc. Without streaming. For some people, the transfer of recordings to mobile devices would be well worth putting up with the live streaming limitations. Frankly, I just don't bother with a TiVo Stream for live streaming of recordings or live TV outside of the home (streaming within My LAN works well). For streaming out of home, I have a Slingbox 500 for that, and it always works very well, but I still value my TiVo Stream for its ability to transfer recordings to mobile devices.


----------

